# [H] [Die Aldor] Der Blutschwur der Horde sucht...



## LadySaphir1985 (14. Mai 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Der Blutschwur der Horde ist eine Gilde die viel Wert auf Brüderlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft und freudnschaftliches ja sogar familiäres Miteinander legt. Wir sind für unsere Mitglieder da, egal worum es geht. Wir haben für jeden ein offenes Ohr und es lassen sich immer irgendwelche Wege finden zu helfen... 

Bei uns gibt es einen breiten Fächer an verschiedenen Charakteren, ebenso die verschiedensten Menschen die hinter den Charakteren stehen (naja, eig. sitzen wir ja xD ). So haben wir einige 80er die sich intensiv mit ihnen beschäftigen, andere Twinken und wieder andere lvln voller Leidenschaft immer noch ihren Mainchar... 

Vom Alter her ist bis jetzt eig. fast alles vertreten, vom Teenie bis hin zum gestandenen Mann... 

Wir betreiben Rollenspiel Events im kleinen Kreise, z.B ein gemütliches Beisammen sitzen in einem Gasthaus und reden (natürlich im RP Sinne) über die Abenteuer des Tages - Oder organisieren Partys, z.B für Gilden Hochzeiten... 

Allerdings ist RP keine Vorraussetzung für eine Mitgliedschaft, es macht eh nur freiwillig Spaß *zwinker*... 

Auch für das Raid-Herz wird einiges Geboten =) Die erste Icc 10er Gruppe steht und wir geben uns die größte Mühe dem Lichking näher zu kommen ^.^ aber auch die kleineren Charaktere kommen auf Ihre Kosten, denn egal ob im 60er Bereich der Geschmolzene Kern oder im 70er Bereich der Schwarze Tempel, wir sind für alles zu haben... 

Sollte ich euer Interesse geweckt haben, bewerbt euch doch bitte unter www.bdh.gilde.cx in der Aufnahmehalle...[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ruhn und Ehre der Horde[/font]


----------



## LadySaphir1985 (18. Mai 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Es gab einen Fehler in unserem Forum wodurch Nicht-Registrierte-Besucher sich nicht im dafür vorgesehenen Bereich vorstellen konnten... 

Diesen Fehler haben wir gestern behoben... 

Wir warten also auf eure Beiträge um euch kennen zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für die Horde !!![/font]


----------



## LadySaphir1985 (27. Mai 2010)

*push*


----------



## LadySaphir1985 (20. Juni 2010)

*push*


----------



## Rajan (2. Juli 2010)

*anstups*
LG von Rajan..../ jetzt Refalia :,(


----------

